# Stuff growing in lungs thread



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Doctors say they found a tree growing in this guy's lung?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...man-thought-tumour--FIR-TREE-inside-lung.html


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Kind of reminds me when mom told me not to eat watermelon seeds or I'd grow one in my stomach.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's gotta hurt!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

spideranne said:


> Kind of reminds me when mom told me not to eat watermelon seeds or I'd grow one in my stomach.


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't see anything at that link?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That can't be real. The "xray" doesn't show any roots and the removed lung portion has the "twig" snipped with no roots. How could the needles be green without sunlight? Umm, it can't.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

good lord...to bad a little bird didnt fly out


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> That can't be real. The "xray" doesn't show any roots and the removed lung portion has the "twig" snipped with no roots. How could the needles be green without sunlight? Umm, it can't.


agreed, this has to be fake. Entertaining yes, but not true. Maybe the mythbusters could do a show on this.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

saw this on the news a few days ago. FOX news. which of course is famous for telling un-true storys....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's another case - a pea plant was found growing in this guy's lungs.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/12001910794327/man-finds-plant-growing-inside-his-lung/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least he has a sense of humor about it


----------

